# red devil fry - advice please



## viejauk (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have 15 or so red devil fry in a breeding tank they are approx 1-2 weeks old.

What is the best food for them ?
I have been feeding liquid egglayer food and powdered flake/ granular food.

What fry growth rate should i expect ?

Any other tips?

The parents that these came from are really bright red so hopefully the will look awesome when they are bigger.

When they are big enough i will put them in my growout tank with the 2" jags and syns


----------



## random-cichlid (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok there are a couple ways to feed them 
These are the best way i know

I also have some 1 to 2 week old fish also red devil x flowerhorn,blue rams,and firemouths im gueessing about 600 at this point. 
There are many great ways u can feed ur fish 1 way i use to do it was.

Baby brine shrimp 
and a soy meal powder mix my lfs makes for beta fry. 
i have just discovered this product called protron most of the industrial aquiculture farms use this stuff i like it heaps great growth rates and does not foul the water that much same size as just hatched bbs.

That is only for the 1st 2 weeks thou after free swimming,then i would upgrade to various small high protein pellets from orca going up in size as the fish get bigger

Alternatively brine shrimp and Freeze dried blood worms and crushed up good quality pellets vary these feeds thou

your fry should get fed 3 times a day and no less then a 40 percent water change a day 
I hope this helped 
also a quick tip if You lower your water lvl really low when feeding the fry find there food easier ill put up a pic of what i mean


----------



## viejauk (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi

they are doing really well they are growing well and seem to have full bellys.

i will increase the water changes.

how long do you think it will take them to reach 1" they are .5" now?


----------



## random-cichlid (Dec 9, 2011)

avg of 9 to 15 weeks pending on ur feeding and cleaning regime when they get to a 1cm u will notice them get bigger every day


----------

